# A Wooden Bathtub



## timthetooolman (Apr 3, 2013)

I want to find the plans to build this bathtub its awesome. Any body ever see plans for something like this.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

That reminds me of a project shown in a book about scroll-sawing, which is one continuously made cut that allows the "tracks" to be separated - like wire in a spring. After making the cut the sections are continuously elevated and glued to the next smaller concentric ring. I have never seen anything like this but it would be cool in my basement bathroom.
Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Check 'Wooden Boat Building Plans'...


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Or wooden bathtub plans.


----------



## routerworks (Feb 20, 2012)

I saw the plans recently in one of the magazines. I believe it was Fine Woodworking.
Routerworks


----------

